# Happy Birthday Marc!!!



## Tony (Nov 23, 2017)

What a coincidence, it's Turkey Day and @ripjack13 birthday!!

Have a good one brother and many more! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2017)

HAPPY BURFDAY!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy birthday Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksbirthing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 23, 2017)

Birthday Cake and Turkey! What a combination... I mighta did that once or twice, but it was always Wild Turkey!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy birthday!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2017)

Maybe stuff the turkey with birthday cake, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 23, 2017)

More fun to inject it with the Wild Turkey!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks fellas! 
It's the big 5-0 this time. We're havinv turkey dinner tomorrow with the kids. Today was a chicken marsala dinner! I love that stuff...

And Jim Beam Black tastes better to me....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy birthday Marc! I see the discount Ninja assassins have failed again this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy birthday Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Marc!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Birthday! Hope you had a good on. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 24, 2017)

Happy birthday man!!!! Hope it's a good one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 24, 2017)

Hope you had a wonderful day for your day Happy Birthday

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 24, 2017)

Hope you got some nice goodies fer gifts!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> What a coincidence, it's Turkey Day and @ripjack13 birthday!!
> 
> Have a good one brother and many more! Tony


Thanks Tony!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> HAPPY BURFDAY!!!



Thanks Greg!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Happy birthday Marc!



Thanks Cody!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Happy birthday



Thanks Mike!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Happy Thanksbirthing!



No birthing here....

Thanks doc!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Birthday Cake and Turkey! What a combination... I mighta did that once or twice, but it was always Wild Turkey!



Thanks Rocky


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Happy birthday!!!



Thanks Eric!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Happy birthday Marc! I see the discount Ninja assassins have failed again this year



Thanks Colin!

Ninjas?


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Happy birthday Marc!


Thanks Barry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Happy Birthday, Marc!


Thanks Matt!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Happy Birthday! Hope you had a good on. Chuck


Thanks chuck!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> Happy birthday man!!!! Hope it's a good one.


Thanks Kenbo!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> Hope you had a wonderful day for your day Happy Birthday


Thanks David!


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Hope you got some nice goodies fer gifts!!


Thanks Lee!


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks Colin!
> 
> Ninjas?



At least they are good enough you never saw them


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> At least they are good enough you never saw them



Apparently so....


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Apparently so....



Started as an inside joke at a place I used to work, every time someone had a birthday we'd comment that the assassins failed yet again- Made them wonder what we really thought of them  I like to drop it in other places now and then to keep people confused and guessing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 24, 2017)

Sorry I missed it but Happy Birthday Marc! Hope you had a great one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 24, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Sorry I missed it but Happy Birthday Marc! Hope you had a great one.


Thanks Scott!


----------

